
Scientists were close to a coronavirus vaccine years ago.Then the money dried up - paulpauper
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-care/scientists-were-close-coronavirus-vaccine-years-ago-then-money-dried-n1150091
======
vikramkr
Anyone know how they would have tested a SARS vaccine without any SARS cases
to try and protect against, especially if antibody-dependent enhancement was a
risk so just measuring a neutralizing antibody response might not give you the
full picture?

